# Success stories please!



## Flying Turtle (Oct 4, 2010)

Are there any of you who know of anyone who became socially normal or better yet extroverted after therapy? I am talking like going from a Liebovitz score of 50+ to 10 or less. What are the odds of success. Is it realistic or just possible, like training an obese person to run a marathon. Just look at how many obese people can't lose weight and all the have to do is eat less!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Ill tell you how i've been doing on CBT group therapy so far. I think its been a month. My public speaking anxiety is almost completely blown out of the water. Although the first 2 exposure sessions for this were tough, I can now talk to a group of people with MUCH less anxiety than I used to. Turns out one of my greatest fears was the easiest to solve.

I used to have anxiety walking past people. It's greatly diminished, and I've even started saying hi as I walk by people.

Last saturday I went to a college party, actually danced with two girls, got a girl's number, and even made out with one. This was after reconnecting with an old friend of mine from high school who I haven't spoken to in a year. Sometimes progress seems slow. When I think of it though, the thought of doing any of those things even a week ago was out of the question. A month ago? I would have had anxiety just thinking about it. I'm still trying to wrap my head around what i've done so far.

One thing I've learned is that however hard the therapy is, making sure you don't forget the progress you've made and making sure you stay motivated at least a month or so into it is even harder. 1 bad day can throw you off if you're not careful. One step back, two steps foreword...


----------



## Knowla (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been in therapy for over a year now and have made huge changes. I am not completely well, but even if this is all I get, it was sooo worth it.


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> Are there any of you who know of anyone who became socially normal or better yet extroverted after therapy? I am talking like going from a Liebovitz score of 50+ to 10 or less. What are the odds of success. Is it realistic or just possible, like training an obese person to run a marathon. Just look at how many obese people can't lose weight and all the have to do is eat less!


For me, it is something I have to work on everyday. Just like losing weight, the things I had to do to lose the weight are the same things I have to do to maintain the weight loss. And everyday is different, different challenges are presented daily and it is how I deal with them that determines my success. I work on becoming more socially outgoing day after day. I am better than I used to be and there is still more work and improvements that I need to accomplish. Every attempt I make is a success because it puts me toward my goal of becoming less socially anxious.


----------

